# Yeast Donut cracks on the sides and absorb too much oil



## elodan (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello guys , i've got a problem with my donuts , i never had this kind of problem .i changed my flour and checked the temp and other things but no results .( i made perfect donuts with my current flour and other things ,nothings changed but my donuts are turning to be oily and in bad shapes with cracks on the sides )

the problem is when i fry my donuts , instead of rising and making the white line around the donuts they crack on the side and will be too oily after finishing .

any tips on what causes this ?

p.s : sorry for bad english .





  








DSC_1766.jpg




__
elodan


__
Oct 26, 2016












  








DSC_1767.jpg




__
elodan


__
Oct 26, 2016


----------



## Sunnymath (Jul 18, 2018)

elodan said:


> Hello guys , i've got a problem with my donuts , i never had this kind of problem .i changed my flour and checked the temp and other things but no results .( i made perfect donuts with my current flour and other things ,nothings changed but my donuts are turning to be oily and in bad shapes with cracks on the sides )
> 
> the problem is when i fry my donuts , instead of rising and making the white line around the donuts they crack on the side and will be too oily after finishing .
> 
> ...


----------

